# Pressemeldung: Jolle gekentert, Segler aus der Ostsee gerettet



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Jolle gekentert, Segler aus der Ostsee gerettet – Seenotretter bringen schnelle Hilfe vor Falshöft​*Einem aufmerksamen Spaziergänger verdankt ein Jollensegler seine Rettung aus Seenot vor der Ostküste Schleswig-Holsteins nahe Falshöft. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) rettete den Hamburger am Donnerstagmittag querab des Falshöfter Leuchtturms.

Der Passant war nahe des Campingplatzes Gammeldamm unterwegs, als ihm etwa eine Dreiviertelseemeile (ca. 1,4 Kilometer) vor der Küste eine gekenterte Segeljolle auffiel. Offenbar hatte eine scharfe Nordwestbö der Stärke um fünf Beaufort (bis 38 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit) das Boot umgestürzt. Es trieb kieloben. Der etwa 50 Jahre alte Segler versuchte vergeblich, sich am Steckschwert der Jolle festzuhalten. Der Spaziergänger alarmierte mit seinem Handy umgehend die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS.

Das Tochterboot BUTSCHER des Seenotkreuzers VORMANN JANTZEN/z. Zt. Station Maasholm befand sich zu dieser Zeit auf einer Kontrollfahrt vor Schleimünde. Sofort nahmen die Seenotretter Kurs auf den nur etwa sechs Seemeilen (ca. elf Kilometer) entfernten Unglücksort. Der Seenotkreuzer selbst folgte seinem Tochterboot und traf nur kurze Zeit später vor Falshöft ein.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte bereits ein zufällig vorbeikommender Seekajakfahrer bei dem in Seenot befindlichen Segler aufgestoppt. Dabei handelte es sich um den bekannten deutschen Fernsehschauspieler Markus Knüfken („Notruf Hafenkante“, „Bang Boom Bang“). An seinem Kajak fand der Schiffbrüchige notdürftig Halt. Knüfken sprach dem Mann Mut zu, konnte ihn aber alleine nicht ans rettende Ufer ziehen.

Schon näherten sich die Seenotretter mit dem Tochterboot BUTSCHER. Sie nahmen den Segler an Bord. Obwohl der Mann, der zusätzlich zu seiner normalen Kleidung nur eine Rettungsweste trug, zu dieser Zeit bereits eine gute Dreiviertelstunde im zwölf Grad kalten Wasser trieb, war er in erstaunlich guter körperlicher Verfassung. „Er hat sehr viel Glück gehabt, dass er von Land aus bemerkt wurde“, sagte Uwe Radloff, Vormann der VORMANN JANTZEN.

Die Seenotretter versorgten ihn unverzüglich im Bordhospital des Seenotkreuzers. Sie übergaben ihn an Land in die Obhut seiner Angehörigen, das Tochterboot schleppte die Jolle an den nahen Strand. Schauspieler Markus Knüfken zeigte sich beeindruckt von der Einsatzbereitschaft der DGzRS: „Ich kann nur sagen: Vielen Dank, dass es Sie gibt!“


----------

